# Seiko Monster/ Mini Monster Help Please



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi there,

I did post this in the Japaneese watch section too but thought It might get viewed more here.

I want to buy a Seiko Monster but have some questions before I dive in. I have seen the pictures of the mini or baby monster and thats the one I think I want. I am a bit confused though, I though the mini would be a bit smaller than the original monster but I read in a review that it is bigger?

I liked the idea of the smaller one as I am a girl and thought it would be better for me.

So questions are:

does anyone know the size difference?

does anyone know of a good trusted dealer in the UK?

and any opinions on what would look better on a woman between the white dial and the black dial and bezel?

Any help apreciated

Thanks

Nat


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Nat,

The mini monster is more commonly called the neo monster, which may help your searching :yes:

I'm pretty sure that despite the name, the Monster and 'snacksize' monster (as i like to call it :lookaround: ) are about the same size - if you look at the post here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55626 it still wears pretty large. According to Amazon specs - seiko monster is 47mm diameter, and monster neo should be 43mm, so not much in it!

(a review of normal monsters too: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55950)

RE: Trusted Dealers: Finding monsters in the UK - you're best to look on RLT's website, as Roy has them every so often, or in the sales forum when you get enough posts - there was one through a few weeks back http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61594 . Amazon has them, but they are very overpriced :thumbsdown:

I've got fairly small wrists, and the monster looks pretty big on me, but i dont care, I love divers too much :to_become_senile:










but a lot depends on if you're slim, small wrists etc and own preferences - maybe pop into a jewellers / dive shop and ask to try on a few divers to see if dive watches are for you?

Monster's are a heavy watch though, so I very strongly recommend if you get one to not wear on a stainless steel bracelet if you have slim wrists or find it uncomfortable to wear large watches....


----------



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

Ooops!! my finger slipped on the key board and I acidently bought one :hypocrite:

Thanks for the input Sparrow. I always ware mens watches and love divers so it should be ok. I do have slim wrists but like heavy watches.

I do like the look of yours and really like the orange but being a girl I had to think of colour coordination with everything else lol.

I went for the white dial snacksize monster in the end, I found a trusted seller with 100% feedback which I read through a lot of, I think I am pretty safe. UK seller too so should get it pretty quick. ooh it's exciting 

All I have to do now is work out how to upload pics.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

natnat said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I did post this in the Japaneese watch section too but thought It might get viewed more here.
> 
> ...


I`m actually selling one of the mini monsters at the moment pity your post count is so low


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought the neo referred soley to the black pvd type and the others with the crown at 3:00 are simply mini monsters, regardless of their actual dimensions compared to the full fat Monster?

FWIW I have an original Orange Monster and have to say the quality of finish is worthy of a watch several times its cost. It is a pain that it doesn't properly hack and the accuracy ain't fantastic even after regulating but compared to other Â£100-Â£300 it is streets ahead, lets hope the mini is as good.

ps seeing as Roy is oos on Monsters I thought it wouldn't be too rude to point out that for any Seiko or other Jap type thing it is always worth a look at creation watch in the states. The prices seem good even after shipping.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

natnat said:


> All I have to do now is work out how to upload pics.


Hi, Nat,..........to upload pics you'll need to find a web hosting site and upload your pics there, where you'll then be able to link your pics to your posts. I use Photobucket (Google to find it), which is free for the basic package (and I've posted hundreds of pics). This is how I do it....take pic (if your camera has a setting for forum/email pics, set it to that)...upload to 'My Documents', and check that the pic is OK. Go to Photobucket, register (you only have to do this once) click upload, open the file and you're sorted. To link the pic, hover over the pic you want and L click the 4th option (the one with IMG at each end) This should automatically copy the image. Go back to your post (have two tabs open...RLT and Photobucket, so you can switch between the two quickly), make sure your cursor is below any text you've written, and R click to bring up 'paste' option, then L click to select & paste. Click review post to make sure everything's OK, adjust if neccessary, then click post.........sorted!! :thumbsup: I know this sounds long winded, but once you've done it a couple of times, it only takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

natnat said:


> Ooops!! my finger slipped on the key board and I acidently bought one :hypocrite:
> 
> Thanks for the input Sparrow. I always ware mens watches and love divers so it should be ok. I do have slim wrists but like heavy watches.
> 
> ...


Hi Nat,

take a look here for pictures - looking forward to seeing teh watch :yes:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61348


----------



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi guys thanks for the replies,

Cheers Gaz but I have bought one now anyway,don't tempt me to buy another lol. Also thanks to Roger I actually opened a photobucket account at the weekend so will get uploading soon.

I got an email Saturday evening from the seller with a tracking number so its on it's way!

Thought I would post a alink to a photo of the watch from google. I will post one of the actual watch when it arrives.


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

natnat said:


> Hi guys thanks for the replies,
> 
> Cheers Gaz but I have bought one now anyway,don't tempt me to buy another lol. Also thanks to Roger I actually opened a photobucket account at the weekend so will get uploading soon.
> 
> ...


That's very cool, love the White dial. I've got a black monster and they are superb, was the first proper watch I bought. The bracelet and lume are amazing...actually I can't find a fault on mine, they are probs THE best value for money watch going tbh.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I just couldn't resist this shameless opportunity to post a pic of my Monster on a Toshi -


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Drum2000 said:


> I just couldn't resist this shameless opportunity to post a pic of my Monster on a Toshi -


very nice drum - not orange enough for my tastes tho


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i'll raise you a lumpy


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> i'll raise you a lumpy


i think there's a cream for that


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

an essential buy at least once i reckon a monster and they look good on anything, personally i liked it on orange rubber.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

or beaded










or on my fave...a super thick mesh


----------



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

It's here!!!!!!!!!!!

I got home yesterday and there was was a slip from the postie where I had missed it I had to wait till this morning to pick it up. It's soooo much better than I expected and very quick delivery, I only ordered it Friday evening.

I am at work now though so cant adjust the strap till I get home and it's obviously way to big a for my wrists as it is, grrrrr.

As for those pics everyone, very very nice. I especially like the orange one the black strap with orange stitching luuuuuuuurvly. I will try and get some pics tonight and upload them if my home computer stops throwing hissy fits.


----------



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok here goes, I'll attempt to upload a pic and see if it works. If so I'll try and get a better one and some of my other watches, not that there very exiting.










WOW!!!! just previewed the post. I think it worked, bit big though lol


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

looks good, like the white dial, I'm a sucker for seiko white night monsters tho! :man_in_love:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats, I'm currently wearing mine


----------



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

ooh I like the white knight Monster. I was very torn between the one I got and the black face black dial one, but I think I made the right choice.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks gorgeous Nat, and well done with the pic!


----------

